# Coolant in 3 of the 4 cylinders



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Are they going to fix it under the powertrain warranty. How many miles?


----------



## Deezstr8nutz (Jul 15, 2017)

Nope. Im under the 100,000 miles but they say date wise it expired in june. They have had to replace the turbo twice. First time it cracked and the second time, which was in june, the internals of the turbo exploded is what they said. Im guessing the shaft nut came off. But they say that could not have had anything to do with this. Even though parts were lodged in the converter and who knows where else pieces went(intake side).


----------



## Deezstr8nutz (Jul 15, 2017)

87,000 miles


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

What was the car taken in for? Misfiring/poor running?

It's also quite strange to go through 2 turbos in < 100k miles. These cars have some turbo issues, sure, but not THAT often, and usually not catastrophically.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Coolant in 3 cylinders. Not likely the car was even running to even mix the coolant with oil. And if it DID run. Seems like you would have had some serious steam out the exhaust. 

Is the turbo water cooled or is it strictly oil cooled? I could see it getting in to teh cylinders if it's water cooled.


----------



## Deezstr8nutz (Jul 15, 2017)

Car was towed there for what i thought was going to be a straight forward blown head gasket. 
Turbo is both water and oil on the 1.4l. I’ve had been checking fluids before every single drive, even if just running to the store and backever since the first cooling system “issue”, that being the water coolant outlet and then the coolant return hose then the tank. 
Anyway even with checking everytime it still lost coolant, overheated and rolled over and died within 5 miles of leaving the house. 
I’m so glad that I own two of these vehicles. LOL.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yep, sounds like it's done.

TBH, I'd probably either cut my losses on this one or find a wrecked car in a junkyard to pull the entire motor out of.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

Move past the dealer.Move up the complaint chain to GM before you drop another cent on it.And if you don't get some assistance,move it up at least once more. After that,move on from it. But don't quit until then. There are others on this forum who can direct you where to go to reach the correct folks at GM.


----------

